# Those in the path of IKE please check in here.



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone hears from those in the path of IKE please lets us know also.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra we are on the East side of the hurricane and are under a tornado watch until 7 PM. It is a rather gray, overcast day with a steady wind blowing. So far the rain is mostly a drizzle and is turning to a sprinkle. The goats have just taken shelter after being out all morning.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Tyler Tx... Ike is almost here ! 
The wind has picked up out of the North from the swirl rotation . Gusty and strong,sort picking up our carport . All the goats have taken cover in the barn and the rain is starting to come down,darker outside also but the ducks are happy swimming around. The electric has winked off and on but still on for now. Vicki and the others south of me are still taking a pounding


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tomball/Cypress TX (NW of Houston). We have no power, lost power around 4am. We went to a friends house for the night, but went this morning to check on all our critters. All 5 Equine accounted for, all 4 longhorns accounted 4, all 5 goats accounted for, 13 of my 15 chickens accounted for. Working on generator power and sprint internet card. On the 5 minute trip from friend's house to animals noticed many down trees, some almost down power poles...Other than that doesn't seem to be too bad. News said there were 3 Ike related deaths...(1 right up the road from Tomball, a lady in her mobile home was killed when a tree fell on it.)

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad to hear form you Sarah and am relieved to hear your okay :whew. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lisa from BlueHeron Farm checked in.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Vicki is ok - no power of course but they are fine!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Shawna I tried all the ph numbers I had for her and got no answer


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*LeeAnne and Katie family OK*

Katie just called me back and LeeAnne and her family are all ok!! Animals are ok 
Trees down and no ELEC.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Someone posted an update on Lynn on another board and she is okay.
She is without electricity. They lost some trees and bushes and the tarp on one of the goat shelters. High winds and rain. Worse than they expected. But they are okay.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Kathy was wondering abt you too but saw you on.


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Lynn is safe! It looked like she was getting it bad down there. Power was off all afternoon here in Longview, gusty winds and sheets of horizontal rain. We have power now, but down in Carthage at my house, BF is without power. He said some trees down and lots of wind and rain, but all my animals are safe. I'm staying here at the clinic all night, no need to be driving in this.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah glad your ok and animals also take care.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We survived the passing of Ike without much happening. Oh the electricity went off around 9:30 PM so we just went to bed, an hour and a half later it came back on. A tornado cloud passed by about 8 miles from here but didn't touch ground. The wind speed was about 55 MPH in that cloud and really blew the trees around here. Other than that just a steady wind and some much needed rain.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking around here this morning (MO Ozarks, just over the AR. border) our trees up by the house took a beating. We somehow still have power (there is a LARGE forked branch laying/hanging on the line, between the pole & the house.. much more wind and it will rip the line off the house. ME??? I'm not brave enough to try to move it.. waiting for the power company. (we are the only ones with electric still, all the neighbors to the south are in the dark. They have bad roof damage, we have some shingles needing attention) The trees took a beating. BIG branches down everywhere. For years I'd worried about a big branch that hung over the den area of the house.. well, don't need to worry anymore! at least when it snapped it took it the other way, away from the house, even missed the propane tank. The house is totally plastered in stuck on leaves on three sides.. the wind came from every direction, I guess?.. Have tree branches down on fences.. People behind us can't get out, huge tree completely blocking the road to about 4 house up a little dirt road... BUT.. the sad one for us personally, is a HUGE, HUGE old oak tree (loved that tree).. itsplit right down the middle.. Half of him still standing out there in shock, the other half is laying all green & leafy on the ground....just waiting for me to let the does out! There's gonna be a feast! (we walked the land looking for down cherry trees.. happy to find they all seem intact) Don't know how much rain we got, but it's squishy out there. I'm sure our damage in nothing compared to those of you further south.. lots of folks with lots of clean-up ahead of them. I just feel blessed that all the barn roofs held & not a single critter was hurt.
susie mo ozarks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well Tim that is good to hear but Susie am sorry you have so many trees down Glad all of you and critters are ok.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanking the Lord, that all is well and ole Ike is gone, beautiful day outside like nothing happened


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Susie, I talked to Lonnie over off of 160, and everyone over there has no electricity. He has a generator, so he may be providing drinking water for everyone. 

The county road is blocked in both directions with trees down. 

The sweet gum tree in his yard had the top twisted out, so the goats have browse for days! 

Lots of branch/tree damage. 

Haven't heard about my cabin yet.

Have you talked to Oretia? At least her goats have plenty of barns to get into.

Alice


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad everyone is checking in and animals ok. In NW AR we got a lot of rain we didn't need and the wind was pretty scary at times - it was roaring like a tornado for a few hours. We also lost a lot of branches and half of tall tree split and fell in the doelings pen. Gave me quite a scare but they were tucked in their shelter and the tree came down on top the covered hay feeder and across the fence. Spent most of today cleaning out flooded barn and sawing tree branches.

We also feel blessed that roofs stayed on and everyone is safe. My heart goes out to those south of us.

Ginger


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We got power back late this afternoon. Lots of cleanup to do but everyone is alive and well. Still waiting on water as the well pump was damaged.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

No power here, lots of trees down. but the neighbors got together and we cut the roads open to the main road yesterday morning. Lost our big locust tree, which took down the fence to the pig pen. and punched holes in the camper top for my husbands F150. Our big beautiful willow by the pond went over. Looks like all the animals are OK but I'm missing a jersey steer, may have gotten into neighbors herd. I hope. Still have some fence line to check in the big back area but have the goats in the front pastures for now, until we get that done and make sure theres no cherries down.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WHEW glad your ok Laura.

Wonder if anyone has heard from Christine?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm here... power came back on about 3hrs ago. 

Enjoyed the soups (camp stove) and apple pie with ice cream soup yesterday. LOL

As Kathy said... lost the tarp on one shelter everything else ok... trees down...branches big & small down...

lost a good bit of my fridges and 1 freezer full... 

sent my goat meds to Carthage this AM with dh... LOL H&R Block there where he works part time had power. 

All dc and animals accounted for....

Cooking up lots of stuff that is eat or feed the animals... 

We used our *path lights* in the house last night! Worked great... after my clearance oil lamps from TSC went nuts on me!


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally back with electric, water, and some phone/internet service. This has been a long 3 days with lots of cleanup. Goats did well. No loss in chickens. All and all have to thank the Lord for protection.

Wendy Tinney


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am only back on, via generator, mostly to get Bethany's addy to send the soap swap stuff, if they open the post office tomorrow.

We are all fine, Linda Carney and myself, no electricty, 3 or 4 week estimates. Trees down everywhere, fences are a wreck...GE is farmed out to someone wanting does bred there was no way of containing him period. Lost the buck barn. Hysterical was our male dog kept the pigs rounded up for nearly 12 hours, the time it took to get the fence back up, he was exhausted!

We lost a loafing shed that the girls frequent, when it came down it took a chunk out of reds shoulder, and cut her leg open. 25 staples going down her leg and a half a golf ball size hole out of her, I stitched the muscle together but with the way the meat is out there was no way of keeping the skin together with her moving her leg, so I am packing it several times a day, keeping it clean. Thank god it was one of my does and not the 4 that are here that aren't mine.

We are lucky that we have food, water and the generator with lots of gas, there is some in town if you want to wait 7 hours to fill up, there is ice and water in town also if you have the gas to go pick it up. I have gone to once a day milking as of today since I have to can all the milk I am producing, with no soaping going on and certainly no customers. 

The cell phones only work sporatically with two towers in town down.

It's another Katrina in Galvaston, that's where your prayers need to be.

I won't be back on until we have power and life is more normal....Save the gas for AC and water, and the milking machine.....or use a fan and pump water, hand milk.... Sorry you all loose!

Glad to hear most of you have checked in and are realatively fine.

Troy and Michelle the does are fine.

Vicki


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad to finally hear from you Vicki. Your losses sound bad, but they could have been much worse! Preparedness for a major catastrophe can go a long way on the road to recovery. Again, thanks for the check in!

Kelly


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my Vicki sounds horrible wish I lived closer to come help. 
Glad you are ok tho. 
Still need to hear from Christine.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone have her phone number?
If she got hit as hard as I think she did she won't have service unless it is cell phone and she can't charge that unless she has a generator.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeh I called her cell but she is probably like Vicki and towers are down too.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad to hear folks are okay, although the losses are still tough to take. (A whole freezer full of food would have bummed me out, Lynn!) but I guess that at times like these you just count your blessings.... Family all Okay and critters too.

Sorry to hear about your doe, Vicki, sounds pretty gruesome. Good thing you know how to handle something like that on your own. 

Hoping and praying that Christine and all others are Okay. Oh those poor people in Galveston.... Camille


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Still praying for those we haven't heard from and hoping all is well. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Vicki!

We made it through okay with lots of down trees and some roof damage. If anyone knows where I can get Diesel for my tractor I could go out and help Vicki. It is a big boy and can pick up pretty good sized trees with the grapple. 

I might just go see Vicki tomorrow. 

Anyone else real bad off?

Troy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Cottoneyed Does OK*

Christine (Cottoneyeddoes) just called me and all is OK there except fences down and no elec . Cattle scattered who knows where but all goats are there and ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

That's great news. I'm glad everyone is safe. Thanks for the update Sondra.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

:thankyou2 Sondra. :whew We have been so worried for them. I'm glad to hear their okay. Who else hasn't checked in? Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Also her youngest daughter with the baby in Conroe is OK


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Hurricane Ike blew through here in the wee hours of Sunday morning. Woke me up by the trailer shaking and walnuts hitting the roof like bombs. By the time Ike left, we had lost several large trees(torn up by the roots), and the woods are full of topless tree trunks now. Our yard was full of branches. The power went out at about 5:00 am on Sunday and didn't come back on until about 11:00 am on Tuesday. 

We simply *can't* not have power, we have a cheesehouse cool room full of aging cheese, a bulk tank full of milk and 60 cows that must be milked. Cheese has to be made every day and we had thousands of lbs of cheese to cut, package and ship between Sunday morning and Tuesday night. Also we have five big chest freezers that have to stay cold. So we juggled all these things on the generator. We could only run three big systems at once so it really was a juggling task. Thank goodness it is cooler weather, I don't think we could have done it if it had been mid-summer.
All the critters and folks are fine. Did have one big tree come down on my cattle panel fencing....guess I'll need to be buying a couple of those expensive panels, these two panels are *dead*. A lot of clean-up ahead but whats a few more trees to cut up, I already had plenty of those.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

glad you and the animals are OK Emily thanks for checking in


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad to hear no major human injuries. We can mend animals and put up more food . we cannot replace people ...everyone continue to stay safe.


I thought I left things like Ike in the past when I moved away from the coast but nope. The reminants of Ike along with a cold front produced 91 mile per hour winds that hammered us for over an hour before they died down in the 70 & 80 's . We had little damage so I am very thankfull. Alot is because of the ice storm several years back and then 3 years ago we had 99 mile an hour winds . So anything weak was taken down already .

Amazing we hade flying calf hutches and a hay elevator along with numerous smaller items. The turkey tractor blew apart ...darn tarp. But all the turkeys were OK .


Stay safe and Gods speed on repairs.


Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW Patty I knew those winds went to ILL just didn't know they went on up to NY


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Our electricity JUST came on about 30 minutes ago.....
Luckily for us Phil has free natural gas- we had gas lighting, gas stove for cooking, and best of all hot water. we lost a fridge full of food and all my refrigerated goat meds......easy enough to replace. Most of the essential fridge stuff was packed into a cooler, we bought dry ice to pack in our chest freezers, I think we saved most of the contents of 3 freezers. 
And, due to the fact that BF lived here several years off grid with solar panels,etc,.....we had just enough "juice" to watch the Eagles/Cowboys game Monday night......so I think we made out okay.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH YEH if you got to watch the game Well that says it all  
read the thread in 101 abt meds you might can save some of them anyway. 
Glad all is well now and not too much was lost


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think they make 'em anymore, but when we lived on the farm we had little black and white tv's my Dad rewired for car batteries. Got to watch star trek every sunday!. Glad you all are doing good and no bodily harm. Tammy


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

We in N. Central OK got some good rain. Blackwell and a few small towns here were flooded and parts of them had to be evacuated, but we have power and everything. We're fine. I emailed with Vicki just prior to Ike and she sounded well prepared for a disaster such as this. Good on her. I hope her disaster planning went according to plans. Those of you who really got it hard from Ike, thank goodness you're here to report in. My prayers have been with you.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

We lived to tell about it Happy smile

We were on the very west edge of the hurricane. We got tremendous winds and 1.50 inches of rain which is a gully washer here after this drought. One of our dry ponds now has 6 inches of water in it. But things look washed clean and things may green up since we now have a cold front with highs in the 80s and lows in the 50's.

The surrounding towns, a stone's throw away, are without power and will remain that way for weeks.

Houston is in bad shape. My family lives there. Endless trees down and buildings destroyed, power will be out for huge multitudes for weeks, curfews at night, everything blacks as it can be. No water, batteries, gas. My son and his girlfriend drove from Houston to College Station (90 miles) for ice and batteries and found no batteries and not enough ice, the first day after the storm.

One daughter and 4 friends evacuated to Austin and then came by here on their way BACK to Houston, I sent them extra water, but they looked real well prepared. Silly fun-loving 20-somethings! They wanted to be called "refugees" not "evacuees". They looked pretty ragged, but admitted it was a bit on purpose. They had great fun buying fast food in Austin while looking trashed, dirty clothes, pimples, no make-up and oily hair, in line with the UT college kids who were dressed so cute...and were clean.

I am crushed at the loss of these two places. I had pulled up these two links and discussed the possible loss of them the night BEFORE the hurricane. And sure enough, they are destroyed:

http://www.balineseroom.net/galvestonLinks.htm

http://www.flagshiphotel.com/

These are just buildings. I am truly saddened by the loss of human life and animal life. Saddened that Galveston is essentially gone, as I know it. Oh, but what heart-ache the natives must have.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

4fromgoatilia said:


> I don't think they make 'em anymore, but when we lived on the farm we had little black and white tv's my Dad rewired for car batteries. Got to watch star trek every sunday!. Glad you all are doing good and no bodily harm. Tammy


Tammy, two Christmas' ago, we bought everyone those little black and white battery operated TVs. They take 8 D batteries, plug into your car lighter, or wall outlet. No one needed them till now and they are all using them. These little TVs were $14.00 from Amazon.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

:sniffle Yes, it is very sad to see such destruction and loss of life. Galveston is one of the favorite vacation destinations for lots of we Oklahomans longing to go to a beach. It's the closest one. I just look in horror at the pictures coming out of there and can't even imagine what it would be like if it were my hometown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW a little different but I am surprised! I'm sure they allowed for some sort of relief from the stress. Tammy


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to see you on Vicki. I trust your plan worked so far to keep you, your goats and family ok? Sooo glad to see you back.

Linda


----------



## homesteader5 (Sep 18, 2008)

ozark_jewels said:


> Hurricane Ike blew through here in the wee hours of Sunday morning. Woke me up by the trailer shaking and walnuts hitting the roof like bombs. By the time Ike left, we had lost several large trees(torn up by the roots), and the woods are full of topless tree trunks now. Our yard was full of branches. The power went out at about 5:00 am on Sunday and didn't come back on until about 11:00 am on Tuesday.
> 
> We simply *can't* not have power, we have a cheesehouse cool room full of aging cheese, a bulk tank full of milk and 60 cows that must be milked. Cheese has to be made every day and we had thousands of lbs of cheese to cut, package and ship between Sunday morning and Tuesday night. Also we have five big chest freezers that have to stay cold. So we juggled all these things on the generator. We could only run three big systems at once so it really was a juggling task. Thank goodness it is cooler weather, I don't think we could have done it if it had been mid-summer.
> All the critters and folks are fine. Did have one big tree come down on my cattle panel fencing....guess I'll need to be buying a couple of those expensive panels, these two panels are *dead*. A lot of clean-up ahead but whats a few more trees to cut up, I already had plenty of those.


 Wow Emily I'm sorry you all got the wind damage but am glad it wasn't more severe. None of those strong winds came up here. We sometimes complain about technology and rightly so but also sometimes it really saves us. I glad you and the critters made it out okay.


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Tara Green-Green Acres Goat Farm Dayton TX Checking in. We just got power yesterday around 4pm. We live in a mobile home behind my parents. The day after the storm, after seeing the damage to our mobile home, we called FEMA. They came out Wednesday, the 17th. Our home was declared "irrepairable" due to the fact that it was blown off the blocks on the back and it bent them steel beams under the home. No way to straighten it, plus we lost 1/3 of the roof and leaked water all into the house because of it. We are staying at my parents house until we can get a replacement home. We had went to once a day milking due to the fact that our does were giving so little milk and most had been rebred, along with some virgins. During the days of no power, we went ahead and dried them up, but we have about 60 gallons of milk left and we are expecting several babies around Dec 4th. We didn't loose any barns, and only had one peice of tin pulled loose on one corner on our hog pen. We did loose 2 trees, including one that tore the weatherhead off of the house (my parents house). We have survived this one and will rebuild, but I am thankful that we have a place to stay. We lost one chicken during the storm (probably a heart attack!!) Glad everyone is ok and Vicki, I was wondering how you was doing, thanks for checking in. I know you probably won't get this until after you get power, but we are glad you are ok. Sorry you got hit so hard. Take care everyone. 

Tara Green


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH Tara so sorry abt your home but glad you and your family and animals are ok Stuff can be replaced sooner or later. Take care


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Things are replaced sooner than later. FEMA has approved us and given us a grant to replace our home and some of our contents. We lost a 2brm/1bath and are able to replace it with a 3 brm/2bath with FEMA's assistance through a grant program. We paid cash outright for another home (95 16X80) so we don't have the worry of rent/mortgage...etc)) Our old house was a 1972 model. This one is a 1995 model (with real 3/4" plywood floors and lots of cabinets((my only real requirements)). Things are looking up for us. We lost a lot of sentimental valuable things that can not be replaced and I am depressed about that, but since our mobile home was so old we could not get insurance on it and FEMA granted us the money to replace our home, we was able to purchase our new (new to us, but used) home and furniture, clothing, etc, but not anything sentimental, we are coping and not as depressed as we was. I thank God for my parents letting us stay with them (they live in front of me in a real house, not mobile home) so we dont' have the worries of others on where we will stay. I am praying for all of those out there who have also lost their houses and property. I hope FEMA comes thru (or insurance) in a successful way for all! I know how depressed and stressed I was for over a week not knowing what I was going to do. I hope everyone else didn't have the damage I had and if you did, I pray and hope it all works out for you all.

Tara Green
Green Acres Goat Farm
Dayton, Tx
www.greenacresgoatsfarm.com


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So nice to hear you stayed with your mom and dad. I am also very happy for you in your upgrade of your home! I bet the kids are crazy happy they will have their own rooms!

I also had to go to once a day milking simply because of moving the generator was such a hassle, I am going back to my inverter next time period. My girls are still milking but we start breeding next weekend with the first doe due to come in. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH that will be really nice for you getting the new trailer and knowing it is settled this soon. Sad that you lost those irreplaceable s but oh so wonderful you all are ok.


----------

